# Aimer la vie! Souvenir Bataclan à Paris - Eagles of Death Metal



## drmike (Nov 25, 2015)

Vice has released an interview with Eagles of Death Metal.   This is the band that was playing at the Bataclan in Paris where terrorists attacked killing many there and elsewhere in Paris.


It's riveting and heartbreaking, but also hopeful.  Worth a watch if you have been impacted by the events in Paris and are a music fan.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n74HBrrFnIc


----------



## vRozenSch00n (Nov 25, 2015)

Dang! My fast internet access is out of quota. Youtube won't load


----------



## tr1cky (Nov 25, 2015)

vRozenSch00n said:


> Dang! My fast internet access is out of quota. Youtube won't load



Watch it when you can, definitely worth it.


----------

